

BART Workers Give 72-Hour Strike Notice - AjayTripathy
http://blogs.kqed.org/newsfix/2013/06/28/bart-workers-give-72-hour-strike-notice/

======
bifrost
If you read the article you'll note that "rider safety" is not about adding
more and better trained cops to BART, its about lights...

> BART spokesman Rick Rice said the system can’t remain sustainable if
> employees continue to contribute nothing to pensions and pay a flat $92 per
> month for health care, regardless of the number of dependents.

Its ridiculous that this has been allowed to persist, pensions need to go the
way of the dinosaurs, people need to get their own retirement plans sorted
out.

